# Lanco - Can You Help With Some History?



## swubb (Apr 30, 2009)

Hello all

This is my first real post so please be gentle. I've been lurking for a while and recently joined because I would like to tap into your vast knowledge 

I recently bought a Lanco watch from the 'bay which I am really enjoying wearing it on a daily basis. The guy who sold it said it was from the '60s. To be honest I didn't know anything about the watch before I bid on it I just liked the look of it, I was looking for a "vintage" watch and it was the right price. Now that I have it I would like to know a bit more about it. Info on the net is a bit scarce regarding Lanco and I was wondering if anyone had any more history on the Lanco brand.

The few things I picked up were

- Lanco died out like many other watchmakers around the time of the quartz revolution.

- Omega bought out the name in the '70s

- Omega used the Lanco name to test a few new watch types in the '70s

Here is a picture of the watch. (p.s The crown is pulled out because I moved the hands so you could see the text on the face)










Thanks in advance.


----------



## James (Jul 17, 2006)

Lanco name been around for ages some of the 70's stuff had a neat look to them

Yours looks more 50's or extremely early 60's


----------



## salmonia (Apr 25, 2006)

Lanco was the brand name of the Uhrenfabrik Langendorf SA, located in Langendorf, Switzerland, right in the middle of the Solothurn Canton. A certain family Kottmann from Solothurn (Langendorf isn't far) set up industrial production in 1842 there, and in 1873 a chicory factory was rebuilt to make ebauche for other companies, using between 70 and 80 workers. However, the company did not do well and almost collapsed in 1880. The number of workers had been drastically reduced and there were severe problems with alcoholism and absenteeism, such that the Kottmann family started putting up housing and training of their workers. In the middle of 1880, just before the company would have been liquidated, Kottmann was able to import specialists from western Switzerland, who were able to turn the company around. Orders flowed in, and production was expanded strongly. The company was considered to be a very socially oriented company, building schools, a hydrant system and financing the installation of electric lights in Langendorf, as well as putting up significant amounts of low-cost housing. He also founded the local "Verein" or club, which is still operating today. From 1887 onwards production was deepened and the company became largely independent of suppliers. Towards the end of the 1880s it was considered to be the largest clock factory in the world.

Karl Kottmann died in 1890 and the technical director, Lucien Tieche, took over the company. From this point on the company sold its products also under its own name (not Lanco, but Langendorf). In 1902 one of the Kottmann family took over the company once again.

The company started using the name Lanco (for Langendorf Company) sometime in the 1960s.

The company remained in family hands until 1964. A group of employees took over the company under the guidance of Guido Kottmann, and the company joined a conglomerate of watch makers (Schweizerischen Gesellschaft fÃ¼r Uhrenindustrie AG) in the face of weakening business in 1965.

In 1971 Lanco was merged into the Omega-Tissot Group, and production ended in 1973.

This company was established in 1872 by Colonel Johann Kottmann and further developed by relatives, Charles, Ernst and Rudolf Kottmann, through to 1944. Throughout its history the company has registered several names with various snall differences:- Langendorf S.A.Societe D'Horlogerie de Langendorf, Uhrenfabrik Langendorf, Langendorf Watch Co. Fabrique D'Horllogerie De Eta Langendorf, Lonville Watch Co. Lonville Watch Co.(New York) Lanco, Lanco Swiss Watch Co (GB )Ltd. At the beginning of the 20th century they ventured into America and Langendorf were imported by American Swiss Watch Co who in 1915 were reported out of business. An advertisement in 1916, which showed a picture of there factory in Langendorf, said that they employed 1,500 workers and produced 3,000 pieces daily. By 1920 they were also producing alarm clocks. In 1924 there was a branch at Lommiswyl and the following year an agency in Le Chaux De Fonds. Many of the watches were produced for export and to save paying duty they were cased by the country importing them, this applied to the U.S.A. where competition was keen A 1959 advert boasted a "Mighty new factory for Lanco to be completed this year". Listing continue until at least 1986. Brand/model names used:

Aliada

Barracuda

Botofogo

Broadway Limited

Carex

Cavalier

Colorado

Conversival

Corvair

Elitas

Eldorf

FonFone

FonoGolde

Gate

Grandt

Gretchen

Isotechnic

Laco

Lancet

Lancoeconomic

Lancofon

Lancofono

Lanco-matic

Lancophon

Lancophone

Lancophono

Lancora

Lancyl

Larex

Lasco

Lawrex

Laxico

Lizano

LWCLWCo

Pacific

Stratford

Transpacific

Valogene

Here is a pic of my Lanco, Barracuda.....


----------



## swubb (Apr 30, 2009)

Thank you. Its great to have the history behind the watch and this give me a great insight into the Lanco brand. :lol:


----------



## Badger (Jan 5, 2004)

They also made some rather interesting B-Uhr (airforce) watches in WWII


----------



## Badger (Jan 5, 2004)

Badger said:


> They also made some rather interesting B-Uhr (airforce) watches in WWII


Oops - that was Laco, who are still going :huh:


----------

